# Which AVRs support streaming music from NAS?



## Clint (Feb 7, 2010)

I have all my music stored on an Iomega NAS. It supports DLNA. A number of receivers claim to be able to stream music across a network, but all the manuals I've looked at online refer to a PC and/or Windows Media player. I don't want to be dependent upon one of my PCs being up at all times. Has anyone here verified that his/her receiver is capable of properly streaming from NAS? Thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If your NAS has a built in DLNA server, it should work. If it just uses a typical shared folder,file system, your AVR will need to be a little smarter, a la a media streamer box like the WDTV live or popcorn hour

I have experience with media streamers, but not networked AVRs. Hopefully someone else can chime in here with 1st hand experience.


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

My Onkyo 5007 does.


----------



## Clint (Feb 7, 2010)

Do you have a NAS that is streaming music to it?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
At least from my experience with my Onkyo TX-NR3007 is that the PC has to be in the loop at all times for Streaming Music Files unless you have something like your Iomega. With Windows 7, all that was needed was to engage Homegroup and the Files are accessible from my AVR, PS3 and my OPPO BDP-93. In truth, I think the PS3 has the slickest Interface which makes sense as it is far closer to a PC than an AVR or Standalone Blu-Ray Player are.


Your Iomega is a Networked Attached Server so you really should not need to have a PC on or even connected to access any Files that are on it. Such that is DLNA Compliant, I would think that a Networked AVR, PS3, XBOX 360, or even something like the OPPO should play nicely with it. I do think that a PS3 would again be the easiest interface, but am reasonably confident any DLNA AV Component will work fine with it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

Clint said:


> Do you have a NAS that is streaming music to it?


This is what I have
http://www.google.com/products/cata...=-svwTZLRGI_AsAPHg92RDg&sqi=2&ved=0CHoQ8wIwBg

Which is a NAS, isn't it?

The Onkyo when set on server sees it and I can play music from it, different folders, playlists, whatever. The Onkyo even sees all my computers on the network.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is indeed a NAS that will show up on any DLNA Compliant AV Product. In addition, it will also show your PC as well. However, the beauty of the NAS Server is you do not need a PC in the loop to have access to any Music Files on your NAS.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> That is indeed a NAS that will show up on any DLNA Compliant AV Product. In addition, it will also show your PC as well. However, the beauty of the NAS Server is you do not need a PC in the loop to have access to any Music Files on your NAS.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Good! I was second guessing myself!!! 

I also use the PS3 to stream music from the same NAS. I have a Onkyo 607 which is not network but the PS3 hooked to it is. So depending on the room I am in either I use the 5007 directly, or the PS3 through the 607.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Either will work amigo. With instances like the 607, having the PS3 will offer you the same functionality which is truly awesome.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Clint (Feb 7, 2010)

1hagop said:


> This is what I have
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=-svwTZLRGI_AsAPHg92RDg&sqi=2&ved=0CHoQ8wIwBg
> 
> Which is a NAS, isn't it?
> ...


Yes, and that's also the exact NAS I have. Thanks for the very useful info.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been wondering how receivers handled audio streaming duty. Do they just use an on-screen GUI and control navigation and playback that way, or are some smart enough to display on the front panel without needing the video display? I now have a WD Live (mostly because it will play almost anything!) and for $100 it's a great little video/audio streamer, but I had wondered about the receivers with that feature built in.


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

Owen Bartley said:


> I've been wondering how receivers handled audio streaming duty. Do they just use an on-screen GUI and control navigation and playback that way, or are some smart enough to display on the front panel without needing the video display? I now have a WD Live (mostly because it will play almost anything!) and for $100 it's a great little video/audio streamer, but I had wondered about the receivers with that feature built in.


My 5007 is both. I use the GUI 99% of the time because it is easy. Also when I hit "Listen to Music" on my Harmony One it turns on the TV for the GUI. I have used the from of the AVR but I do not like the fact that it only displays the current song, so I do not know what is next. The AVR only has 2 lines of data. The GUI is a bunch!!!


----------



## Clint (Feb 7, 2010)

Owen Bartley said:


> I've been wondering how receivers handled audio streaming duty. Do they just use an on-screen GUI and control navigation and playback that way, or are some smart enough to display on the front panel without needing the video display? I now have a WD Live (mostly because it will play almost anything!) and for $100 it's a great little video/audio streamer, but I had wondered about the receivers with that feature built in.


I recently bought an Onkyo TX-NR809. Its connected to a projector so I don't have the GUI available most of the time. I most often use an iPhone app called oRemote. Highly recommended if you have a recent Onkyo AVR.

http://oremote.oriole.net


----------

